# How to read blueprints and quote for painting



## mariopaint (Nov 26, 2013)

I am trying to learn how to quote a job based off of just blueprints. I really am not too familiar with how to measure the square footage and quote it just by looking at the blueprints. Any advice/ help?

-Also on a side note, is it better to quote by sq. ft. of floor space or wall space, or do is it better to just estimate labour + time + materials, etc.?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Usually there is a scale, 1/4" = 1' is common. You can get a architects ruler and convert everything to feet. Then time+ material+ profit = cost


----------



## mariopaint (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks jls. What format do I write the quote in? How do I lay it out?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Break it down to components & state the process you intend to use, the material you are going to use etc.

You do not need to give a price for each item just a total.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

You get measurements?!? pffft...spoiled.


----------



## mariopaint (Nov 26, 2013)

Driftweed said:


> View attachment 103757
> 
> 
> You get measurements?!? pffft...spoiled.


That would be easy. But I get architect blueprints.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

mariopaint said:


> That would be easy. But I get architect blueprints.


What can't you get off of architect blueprints?

Lots of dimensions on them. 

Most don't mean anything...:whistling:laughing::laughing:


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

You had better be looking at wall sf, not floor sf for painting. 12' ft ceiling height is a whole different ball game than 8'.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Heres what I do:

Forget the measurents. Look at the whole picture. Figure out the difficult stuff (stairwells, color scheme, trim installed, protect flooring, etc...)

In the above example I use my hourly rate. So knowing it's tan walls, trim semi gloss, ceiling white, protect floors, no stairwell, I can do the job in x hours.

In my bid I state it like this:

Contractor agrees to paint ***sqft house 1 coat primer on walls, ceiling, and all trim. Ceilings will receive 2nd coat of flat white paint. All walls are to be painted with PPG promar 200 eggshell sheen Almond color paint no more than 2 coats. Trim is to be painted with PPG promar200 semi gloss white 1 coat. 

Method of application: 

Primer coat: Spray w/no backroll
Topcoats: 

Walls/ceilings will be sprayed/backrolled with sanding between coats
Trim: Spray 2 coats

Other work to be performed: Caulk all trim/ cover all non-paintable surfaces

Labor price: 1 billllllion dollaz!!
Materials price: $0 (we only use leftovers, it's enviromently friendly!)

Total price: If you have to ask, you can't afford it

and so on


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Is it wrong that I usually use The Force when bidding painting jobs?


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Driftweed said:


> Heres what I do:
> 
> Forget the measurents. Look at the whole picture. Figure out the difficult stuff (stairwells, color scheme, trim installed, protect flooring, etc...)
> 
> ...


Good system, specially the billion dollar part:laughing:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

mudpad said:


> Good system, specially the billion dollar part:laughing:


Tough to lose money with that system...:whistling


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

You know what? I'm game. Post a pic of blueprints & we can truly discuss it for fun. We will even use imaginary baseline numbers.

Lets say hypothetically these are our baseline numbers:

$60/hr/person

$0.50/sqft wall space no prep

and why not trim @ same price $0.50/linear foot

Avg gallon of paint coverage: 350 sqft

Lets have some fun shall we? who has a pic of real world blueprints handy?


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

All prints are not created equal.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Here's one I built


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

$350 a cavity...


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> $350 a cavity...


I thought we were still fighting in the other thread? Get your ass back there and fight like a man.


----------



## mariopaint (Nov 26, 2013)

Driftweed said:


> You know what? I'm game. Post a pic of blueprints & we can truly discuss it for fun. We will even use imaginary baseline numbers.
> 
> Lets say hypothetically these are our baseline numbers:
> 
> ...


I really want to see HOW you come up with a price for this. Are you using both $60/hr/person and $0.50/sqft in the same estimate?


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

Easy Gibson said:


> Is it wrong that I usually use The Force when bidding painting jobs?


:laughing::whistling:laughing:


----------



## K&K Carpentry (Aug 29, 2013)

o boy


----------

